# Huawei Honor 4X - China Model



## Saichovsky (Feb 23, 2012)

I just bought the above phone from some online vendor, only to find out that it does not come bundles with gapps, but rather, some Huawei apps market with almost everything in Chinese, even after setting my phone language to English. I want to flush a non-China stock ROM, but I do not know if it would work (let alone where to find the ROM). Has anyone ever handled this phone? Seems like a pretty good device though.

Screenshot with phone details is attached.


----------



## chrianne56 (Jun 19, 2015)

I think this phone is cheap and fine.

_____________________________

coque galaxy j1 housse galaxy j1


----------

